# RESUME PREVIOUS STREAM AFTER EMERGENCY ALERTS!!!!



## kylepatrick (Sep 26, 2007)

I know it's discussed in other posts, but highlighting this obvious fix for frustration of the users as a new post.

1 - We realize that if you have a cablecard must show the emergency alerts.
2 - Please find a way to handle it better when you the user is streaming the content vs current disrupt and forget method.

Problem: Emergency alert drops you out of your stream (netflix, vudu etc) and puts you back to whatever channel the TV was on via cablecard, and once it's finished it doesn't resume your previous stream.

Example: Had young kids watching Netflix, emergency alert comes on, stream drops out to AMC "The Walking Dead" and remains I return to the room to see my kids watching inappropriate content, and have to resume the stream.

Better Solutions: 
1- Show emergency alert overlay on top of stream.
2- Pause the stream show alert, resume stream after alert
3- drop out to cable, preferably to a generic channel kid appropriate, show alert, and resume stream
4- Possibly allow the USER to select how to handle alert ? ie. Pause content, show overlay, with content etc., or if law allows, OPT OUT.

I realize that the product lifecycle, software development, compliance and user acceptance is a very difficult dance, but we choose TIVO because of it's superior user interface and unification of the vast array of media sources in today's world, and TIVO has done the best in my opinion at presenting a clear unified experience and has the best whole home DVR / media system on the market hands down, so please keep up the the work on the great products we love!


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Not just streaming, but while watching a recording, I've had it kick me out of that, fail to record where I was, and leave me in live TV after the alert. When I go back to the recording, it starts over from the beginning and I have to fast forward till it doesn't seem familiar any longer. It certainly should be able to take me back to my recording and pick up where it left off.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> Not just streaming, but while watching a recording, I've had it kick me out of that, fail to record where I was, and leave me in live TV after the alert. When I go back to the recording, it starts over from the beginning and I have to fast forward till it doesn't seem familiar any longer. It certainly should be able to take me back to my recording and pick up where it left off.


That doesn't happen when I'm watching a recording on a Roamio. I do get bumped to live TV, but Play always resumes where it was stopped. I get weekly and monthly alert tests.


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

This is still happening in May 2018. Streamed shows or recordings both drop back to live TV with no easy way to resume where I was.


----------

